# قناة علمية متخصصة في برامج Ansys workbench/ Solidworks /Autocad



## عبدالله وتاري (24 أغسطس 2013)

قناة علمية متخصصة في البرامج الهندسية 
Ansys workbench 14
Solidworks 2013 
Autocad

www.youtube.com/user/abdullahwattary


----------



## أحمد دعبس (25 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

*يعطيك الف الف عافيه

موضوع رااائع

وجهود أروع

*


----------



## مونتا (28 ديسمبر 2013)

لكن الرابط معطل؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## engineer (28 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

